# Download Unsuccessful in Browser - 4.0.4



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ever since I've been on 4.0.4 I can't get anything to successfully download from the browser. I never had this problem before, so did they add a new setting or something for browser downloads?

Apks, pdfs, you name it -- unsuccessful. Nothing through tapatalk either.

I really hope I don't have to resort to the old Astro trick...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually see this occasionally on the stock browser even when i was on a 403 rom and 402 radio. Try using a different browser. Never had a problem with ICS Browser+ in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you, I'll look into it. I really wish it would just work from the stock browser though. Big fan otherwise...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a post about this in XDA. You need to use titanium backup and wipe data for the DownloadManager app. It tries to download the file twice at the same time resulting in an error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Zacisblack said:


> I made a post about this in XDA. You need to use titanium backup and wipe data for the DownloadManager app. It tries to download the file twice at the same time resulting in an error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You, good sir, are amazing. Fixed it right up. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

I suggest trying the new chrome beta for ics it is way better anyways  just an opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually either ICS+ or Chrome wouldn't make any difference because they all use the same system download app. The only way is to delete data either through an app like TiBu or Application menu within Settings.

Dolphin uses its own download manager so that's a different story.


----------



## Eak (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting I was having this issue with ICS browser+ and the regular browser would work fine. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

deaffob said:


> Actually either ICS+ or Chrome wouldn't make any difference because they all use the same system download app. The only way is to delete data either through an app like TiBu or Application menu within Settings.
> 
> Dolphin uses its own download manager so that's a different story.


An easier method is just to clear the failed download in the actual download manager and it works as well...

f2e


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> An easier method is just to clear the failed download in the actual download manager and it works as well...
> 
> f2e


That doesn't do anything. The reason downloads fail is because there is corrupted date and time zone data within the download manager. This causes the manager to download the file twice resulting in an error and the file does not download successfully. Wiping the data and sometimes even turning off automatic date and time zone fix it. Refer to error code 1008 in the Google support forums for additional info. The subject is gaining priority and should be addressed soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> An easier method is just to clear the failed download in the actual download manager and it works as well...
> 
> f2e


This happens because of flashing over an existing rom without complete wipe, not because of the failed downloads. You can't fix it within the app.


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

deaffob said:


> This happens because of flashing over an existing rom without complete wipe, not because of the failed downloads. You can't fix it within the app.


Not sure if that's the reason. I had it happening before I ever flashed any rooms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

